# Cutter-3000 help before calling GCC again



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Got my IW cutter deal yesterday. But nothing but frustration so far. 
I have a uscutter refine mh-721 so some of it may be my brain not accepting new ways to do stuff but not all of it. So kinda know what I am doing. Not a complete dumbass. Just 85%.

So first GreatCut doesn't run on my system. No biggie according to Ruth at GCC. Just cut from Corel X4. Which I like better cuz I think it will be better not to have to import to the cut software. Always thought that was part of my problems at times with the refine. ( Greatcut does run on my wifes laptop if ever really needed it. But would not cut from it either.)

Second. It seems the cutter is in error mode alot. Red flashing light. 

Can't get corel to print (cut). Cutter does nothing. Ruth from GCC logged into my system. checked some stuff out. and then cut. Saw the dang thing move. Saw it in action. I go to try and NADA. Nothing. THing sits there like my son when told to clean his room. She was suppose to send a doc file on using corel but never got it. Anyone have that ??

Now when it sits there with no action going on it will do like a material check. Bangs it self twice against the wall (right side when facing) then runs over to the left side. Then comes back to first pinch roller. Then moves to second pinch roller. And stays there.

It sat quiet for several minutes. started up corel x4(maybe coincidence) adn then did its bang and move dance. Now it has some irrating standby noise.

I pull in a file made in corel to cut. All fonts are converted and all lines too.
I go to print.
Pick the cut-3000 driver. 
Click properties and set the force to 100 , quality to fine, pen speed is 30 cm/s default. Offset is .275mm default. Nothing checked.
hit ok
hit print and and nothing. Sometimes cut a print error from the printer spooler.
Other times if I send a cut job. Lights flash and then it does it bang on the side and moves but never cuts.
Right now sent a job. No cut. Bangs wall, moves and then returns. No lights on and can't test cut , go back online or nothing.

Any ideas to try before calling GCC again. Also tried different usb ports and tried LPT port but never found the cutter on that port.

argghh. 

Thanks
Frustrated in Florida
Mark


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmmm. Are you sure you did exactly what she did to get it to cut? Are you sure you are supposed to be accessing the print function? Do you have a macro/shortcut in your tool bar for cutting? I do not use GCC program but use a program that is based on it. I do not access the print function. I have a shortcut/macro/icon in my toolbar that is for cutting.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

While I'd like to say that I am sure I can't be. 
I don't have any shortcuts nor did she make any. I am somewhat sure she went thru print. Cuz the greatcut won't initialize on my system.
Will call here shortly after I have exhausted all my trying to get it to work.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Please keep us posted,, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

So first GreatCut doesn't run on my system. 
Why not? Is it Windows 7?

Second. It seems the cutter is in error mode alot. Red flashing light. 
Which lights are flashing? The lights that are flashing are a code that you would look up in the manual. Usually it is something like:
1​​Graph was clipped​​2​​HPGL/2 command Error​​3​​Lever up or no media​​4​​Cannot repeat​​5​​Communication error​​6​​Width sensor error​​7​​Check media, drum or X motor​​

Can't get corel to print (cut). Cutter does nothing. Ruth from GCC logged into my system. checked some stuff out. and then cut. Saw the dang thing move. Saw it in action. I go to try and NADA. Nothing. 
Hmmm. This tells me that it is set up properly. So this is puzzling.

Now when it sits there with no action going on it will do like a material check. Bangs it self twice against the wall (right side when facing) then runs over to the left side. Then comes back to first pinch roller. Then moves to second pinch roller. And stays there.
That is what the machine does when it is either turned on or reset. 

It sat quiet for several minutes. started up corel x4(maybe coincidence) adn then did its bang and move dance. Now it has some irrating standby noise.
Something is resetting the cutter. Do you have the GCC port set up, and pointing to the correct com port? Is your printer spooler full of failed jobs?

When sending through Corel Draw, you want to make sure you have your line thickness (using your outline pen tool by selecting the design and pressing F12) to .001 mm to send to GCC cutters.

Please let me know if you have any more questions.

Best Regards.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> So first GreatCut doesn't run on my system.
> Why not? Is it Windows 7?
> 
> .


Does it not work with Windows 7?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

No, it works in Windows 7. 

I am just curious why it will not run on their PC. Since I receive many calls on Windows 7 issues, I was just guessing, lol.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nick
windows xp sp 3.

I had stuck the error label to the top to see. I think it was the media or lever up error that flashed mostly. Not seeing it much today tho. Not sure why. 

Yes she got the cutter to move and all. Me it sits there and does nothing like my kid when asked to do some work around the house. 

Not sure about the port setup. GREATCUT doesn't run on my unit so can't do it thru that. VLCD finds it on USB0. However at times it won't find it. I have changed usb ports. I tried on LPT 1 also but never found it on the lpt port. VLCD or the cutter refuses to keep smooth enalbed tho. GCC said it should be enabled but its alsways disabled. Updating the settings does make the cutter move so it is talking to it (at times)
also there are no yellow or red x in device manager either so no hardware problems reported by windows.

I made a ellispe. Made the line 3.0mm. converted to outline to ojbect. looked at in wireframe. 
Now I thought GCC went to Print - choose the cut-3000 and printed to cut.
But I get no movement at all. Not even a error.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh and we installed Greatcut on my wifes laptop with vista.
Runs fine. Put corel X4 on it.
Still could not cut either.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> No, it works in Windows 7.
> 
> I am just curious why it will not run on their PC. Since I receive many calls on Windows 7 issues, I was just guessing, lol.


 
I have one on order, and I have Windows 7, is it hard to set up?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> Nick
> windows xp sp 3.
> 
> I had stuck the error label to the top to see. I think it was the media or lever up error that flashed mostly. Not seeing it much today tho. Not sure why.
> ...


Outline your image, select your image,, right click and convert to curves and send it to your cutter,, then let us know if that works...


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks.
Nope. Nada a thing happens.
Other than a rise in blood pressure.

Mark


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Why don't you scrap the usb and use a serial port,, you would have to connect a com port,, it seems it may be a usb problem


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

freebird1963 said:


> Nick
> windows xp sp 3.
> 
> I had stuck the error label to the top to see. I think it was the media or lever up error that flashed mostly. Not seeing it much today tho. Not sure why.
> ...


Are you leaving the VLCD running when you send a job to the cutter?

If you are that is why the cutter is not getting the job.

You will need to close out of the VLCD before you send to the cutter.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

At this point we are all guessing as we can't see exactly what is going on so maybe give Ruth a call again so she can take a peek


----------



## Factory 74 (Oct 11, 2008)

As Nick said, you have to close the VLCD. If it is still open and connected, the cutter will not respond in Corel or Greatcuts.

This may be a longshot, but have you tried a different USB cord?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Mark - please call Ruth again and have her explain what is going on when she runs it. If she can get it to run correctly, that tells me the unit is working correctly. I know she can help you.

Louie - with windows 7 there is an updated driver and great cuts program. You will need to call GCC once you have the unit and they will transfer the files to you and assist in the setup. They do not have the updated files on their website yet.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

VLCD is closed when I print.
Ruth sent the directions to print out of corel.
One thing is the directions say to setup to GET FROM PRINTER but theres no option for that under the cut 3000 driver. She said to pick expert 24 driver but not that cuter.

We got it to print from my wifes laptop but not from mine. So getting the paranoid feeling its my computer. Which will suck if it is. 

While cables might be it but am using cables supplied with the equipment. But probably worth a shot to change out. I wish the LPT port worked tho. 


Steve I will call but trying to get this done myself. Hell had one of the largest computer stores/ISP back in the day in my county so pissin me off that I can't get it. 
Thanks 
Mark


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

*UPDATE Re: Cutter-3000 help before calling GCC again*

Well between my wife and Ruth it seems to be cutting now. 

Still a couple of issues but that is with my brain and I think my computer.
Cutter doesn't seem to always come online. Like stops in the process of the media check and then no online light. Have to watch it more closely.

Other issue is figuring out how to cut on the vinyl in the right spot.
First we cut out a name and it cut it north/south on the vinyl tho in Corel it was laid out east/west . Then we went to cut a butterfly and it rolled out 1/2 the roll and cut it in the middle. But it cut it nice and was easy to weed.!

If you cut from directly Coreldraw some things that Ruth told us that aren't in the videos Imprintables sends with the units or any docs. Maybe for those that have other printers this is normal but with my Refine and using Signgo I didn't have to do it and is some of my confusion state.

With the Cut-3000 and its driver you do NOT have to use the Coreldraw application launcher and the GreatCut software link, you can cut directly from Coreldraw with the print function as like with a regular printer. 

When using the print driver you do NOT need to use the VLCD 
The VLCD is used for when cutting scraps (per Ruth)

Your image has to be in the bottom left corner at 0,0

You have to set a outline of .001mm around your image.(which I am sure will confuse me with more complex images)

You go to Layout - Page Setup - Get Page Size from Printer (tho not sure why or what this does but its in the docs and Ruth did it and it printed so I'm gonna do it)

In the print driver under properties is were you will set cutting speed and force when cutting directly from Coreldraw.

And I need to figure out how to make some weed boxes around the images I think. I am use to them from the Signgo software.

Well thanks to all you offered a hand in getting me up and running. Hopefully the frustration is over. Just gotta figure out the were on th vinyl its gonna cut.

Thanks very much
Mark


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

freebird,

I was under the impression that it could cut from a vector image? Are you saying you have to first outline each image before it will cut?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes at least in Coreldraw. Its how it detects the cutable objects. per the docs I got from GCC.

Mark


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have the 3000 on order myself and I am new to all this including Corel. How hard is it to outline a complicated design, do you know? What exactly do you do?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Mark I am glad that you are up and cutting,, nothing more frustrating and i have to say Kudos to Ruth over at GCC as she deals with this stuff day in and day out and probably doesn't get the recognition she deserves ,,

Any who I am glad you are somewhat up and cutting !!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Louie
Not sure yet. Wifey did pull up a somewhat detailed butterfly. Selected it all , added the outline and it cut it out. 

Thanks Roger. I think one thing that might have helped is better prepared docs.
Now a days docs are even sparser in details for using the software or hardware as in this case than 15 years ago.

In fact heres the email I got from Ruth at GCC to cut out of corel if anyone needs them. I don't think GCC would mind if they do I will re edit and delete it.

********************* FROM GCC **********************************************
Please follow these steps to output to your cutter directly from CorelDraw

You should be able to open up CorelDraw

Open a new document

Go to file and print set up

From list of printers available you will select Expert 24, and click OK (If Expert 24 is not listed as a printer please find a second email with driver)

Go to layout and page set up

Click on button (set from printer), and click on OK

You will go through designing or creating your letters, shapes, ect…..

Once you have finished designing you want to place your work to the bottom left corner of your corel page (0,0) point 

Select all of your art work and you will push F12 on your keyboard (short cut key for outline settings)

Width will need to be set to .001, and the box to the right will need to be set to millimeters (.001 will not be on drop down options, need to type it in your self)

Click OK This outline setting will be applied to everything selected. If outline setting is not set correct or not set at all your file will go through to the machine but machine will not detect cut able objects. 

To print out to the machine go to File and print

In print window you will see button for properties

Under properties you will have the options to increase cutting speed, and down force pressure

If no changes need under properties 

Click print to out put to cutter.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Kudos to Ruth-

I am up and running.. from x5 into Great Cut using vector images.. I am cutting too deep @ less than 1 on my blade so something I need to fix. 

but I have Vista 64bit ..Ruth had to get into my computer too but whatever she did it worked afterwards. 

Mark are you able to get the Macro's part to work w/ Corel I never even tried on my x4 version I didn't want to have to use it if I didn't have too?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

FK Printz
First saw your pm about calling you but it was late when I saw it and then forgot about it. Thanks for the offer. If you have a shop in Tampa let me know were and will stop in one day when I have rehab down there. physical not alcohol (yet)

Which macros ? I can run the job adminstrator and multiskin ones from greatcut with no problems. I can't run the greatcut cuz the software has issues with my computer. But since I will be cutting from corel I won't need to run Greatcut.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> Which macros ? I can run the job adminstrator and multiskin ones from greatcut with no problems. I can't run the greatcut cuz the software has issues with my computer. But since I will be cutting from corel I won't need to run Greatcut.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


the macro's are an add-in into Corel ... call me 2moro I will be @ the shop.. if I we can't get it running you can stop by on Thurs. that's when I will be cutting.. 

I am near Sabal Park..


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Some of this is so confusing as in Illustrator it seems you do things differently....


----------

